# Chili garlic edamame



## 4meandthem (Aug 23, 2010)

We had some edamame in Hawaii that were sauted with garlic and fell in love with them. I keep honing the recipe and mixing it up. Here is my latest way.

They are a hit everytime we serve them.

2 tbsp Olive oil
1 tspChili oil
1tsp sesame oil
3tbs chopped garlic
1/2 tsp chili flakes
kosher salt
1 tsp white sesame seeds
1 bag frozen edamame in the shell(no need to thaw)

Put oils into hot frypan then add garlic and soften
Add chili flakes,edamame,salt to taste (they should be a little salty).
Add sesame seeds just before cooked through so they don't burn.


----------



## JohnL (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks great! Gotta try this one. Thanks.


----------

